# Penicillin for snuffles/pasturella?



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, as it turns out my favorite doe (and most expensive...) has Pasturella :sob: (or at least I'm almost positive, sneezing and thick white snot). Don't say cull, because I would never cull her, in fact I'd just keep her as a pet if I couldn't breed her because of this. But anyway, are there any good ways to 'treat' it? I'm thinking of buying Pro-Pen-G injectable Penicillin G Procaine, heres a link to the product info http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=11520 . It seems pretty cheap and I read it was useful for snuffles. Does anyone know the correct dosage for the product and how to properly inject it (im guessing it's IM), or a way to help alleviate snuffles? 
Thanks


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Baytril has always been the drug of choice for "treating" P. multocida. It doesn't cure, but aleviates the symptoms. In order to cure snuffles, you would need to have the rabbit cultured to find exactly what bacterias are causing it and treat each one individually. This would be not only expensive, but practically impossible, as well, which is why this disease is said to be "incurable." 

Out of curiosity, how much did you pay for your expensive rabbit?

Pat Lamar


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

Do I need a prescription for Baytril? Just wondering. And can I order it online? I know it wouldn't seem like a lot for a 'real' rabbit breeder, but I payed $50 for her (and for our 2 buck 4 doe meat rabbitry its pretty expensive )
Thanks for the info


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

no need to treat as generally it's an stress related illness. Let her sneeze, snort and snot to her hearts content. Might take a couple of months to stop, but should eventually stop. 

Remove her far far far away from any other rabbits you have and keep her there.

separate food, separate everything. Feed her last. Keep her quiet, keep her clean and let nature do it's work. Make sure you don't wear clothes that you use to feed the others and wash your hands good (or do what I do when handling rabbits in isolation... wear disposable gloves).

if you plan to breed her, use a disposable buck OR have one that is JUST for using with her and keep him far far far away from everyone else as well.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Even just as a pet, keeping her on the premises is going to be a hassle. As stated, you feed her last and keep all equipment, cages, food - and even the clothes that you wear SEPARATE.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

For the sake of your other rabbits, which I presume are not infected at this time, I don't see the point of keeping a sick rabbit with the potential to infect your entire herd. She may be your favorite, but is she worth risking the health of your herd. Hard decision, and I wish you luck, whichever way you decide.


----------



## rider (Feb 11, 2003)

remeber anticbotics are hard on a rabbits digestive system always give yogurt and pineapple juice orally most rabbits like it to keep digestive track going while on anticbotics


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I wouldn't give yogurt because it's a dairy product. A weaned rabbit has no way to digest or ferment dairy products and can cause further upset stomach. Using a probiotic with no dairy products would be better.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you still eat a rabbit that has pasturella?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

yes, cook well. do not feed any uncooked infected rabbit to cats though. discard the lungs.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

volchitsa said:


> Do I need a prescription for Baytril? Just wondering. And can I order it online? I know it wouldn't seem like a lot for a 'real' rabbit breeder, but I payed $50 for her (and for our 2 buck 4 doe meat rabbitry its pretty expensive )
> Thanks for the info


Yes, you have to have a prescription and that will require a trip to the vet, nasal culture, etc. It will cost you far more than $50 to treat this rabbit that will NEVER get completely well, will ALWAYS carry P.multocida and be a health risk to the rest of your herd. Please, if nothing else convinces you, hear me when I say that I have tried it. They seem to get better with treament, but once the antibiotic is out of their system, the symptoms come right back. It just does not work. I ended up losing ALL of my rabbits, 3 does, a buck and 17 kits because of ONE RABBIT. I had to start completely over after months of waiting, treating and heartbreaking losses, one right after another. I know you don't want to put her down, but she will possibly die anyway. About half of mine ended up with pneumonia, and they all had horrible lungs when I butchered them. Seriously, if you just cannot put her down, then find a pet home for her where she is the only rabbit. You would be risking your entire herd and the investment you have made so far for one rabbit that you will never be able to breed. It will cost you far more in the long run...

Shannon


----------



## krmnandi (Sep 20, 2011)

I have heard of farmers using aquatic cipro, but dosage is tricky. Did someone say she had snuffles? Some rabbits are sensitive to dust and ammonia. If you use cipro, be sure to get her to take it with a small piece of banana. The water method doesn't always result in the medication dissolving completely. I head to the vet with my buns so I'm not yet into frontier medication methods.


----------

